# How many times do you crap per day...



## robousy (Apr 23, 2005)

Funny thread...never seen this asked. ha ha.


----------



## derekisdman (Apr 23, 2005)

It's been asked before I think, but i'd say 1 time average, sometimes 2


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 23, 2005)

I try to go at least once but it doesn't always come out that way.
I only wished I can do it on cue, I seem to have to go take a crap at the wrong time like say during a dinner  or at a club.....it sucks.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 23, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I seem to have to go take a crap at the wrong time like say during a dinner  or at a club.....it sucks.


 indications of social anxiety there.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 23, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> indications of social anxiety there.


You hit the nail right on the head, I do get nervous in crowds. I hate feeling like that.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 23, 2005)

_The real question is, if you enjoy going to the bathroom, does that mean you have homosexual tendencies? _


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 23, 2005)

It's funny you say that but I once took a dump that looked like the exact replica of a 10 inch penis, with a head on the end.......and no...I did not enjoy it.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Apr 23, 2005)

women crapping  I once left a date because the girl farted. I never talked to her
again either. It is the most discusting thing in the world to me. I don't do it in front
or around them and i don't expect it to done around me. Women don't use the bathroom in my world lol gross thread


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 23, 2005)

Your in for a big surprise, some woman take worse dumps than men.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Apr 23, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Your in for a big surprise, some woman take worse dumps than men.



yes i know but i just try and stay away from those types that would actually
do it around me. I know it may sound stupid but that just the way i was 
raised i guess. It is very bad mannered and just plain gross to me. I'm the 
type that if i'm even takin a piss I run the water so you can't hear it. I think
everyone should be like that. 

i can't stand those guys that fart in front of their g/f's and think it's funny
or something. I think it makes them look like a fuckin idiot and it's rude.


----------



## cappo5150 (Apr 23, 2005)

joesmooth20 said:
			
		

> I'm the
> type that if i'm even takin a piss I run the water so you can't hear it. I think
> everyone should be like that.


That is just ridiculous.  Are you embarassed or something.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Apr 23, 2005)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> That is just ridiculous.  Are you embarassed or something.



nah dude, it's good manners. Do you want to be standing next to a bathroom
when some hot chick is in there and all you hear is her pissin. That really 
makes me wanna put mouth there after hearing that. Well, the same goes 
for guys too.


----------



## cappo5150 (Apr 23, 2005)

It doesn't bug me at all. I want to hear her take a big sh*t, or like the girls in Harold & Kumar go to White castle.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 23, 2005)

_Would you take a bite? _


----------



## Cardinal (Apr 23, 2005)

I am trying hard to develop some better shitting etiquette myself.  Mainly for my own benefit though.  Other than eating a lot of berries and using a courtesy flush, I haven't found much of a way to make it stink less.  Farting less is pretty easy.  Just reduce cho and fiber and stay the hell out of taco bell.

My new task is to get a clean sweep everytime.  Max 3-4 wipes.  It takes a lot of attention to detail when it comes to diet to accomplish this.  Or rather the avoidance of certain foods.

I put down that I am a 4x per day shitter.  My average may be closer to 3 though.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 23, 2005)

HAHHAHA funniest thread ever.

For me it depends, I usually average 2 I think, but sometimes I go more, sometimes I go less.  

A couple years back I used to take a dump after just about every meal (5-6 a day), I don't know how the hell I did that.

Cardinal - quite the goals you got there, I used to be able to get clean sweeps EVERYTIME.   For some reason after I did a massive bulk, that all changed and it now rarely happens.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 23, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _The real question is, if you enjoy going to the bathroom, does that mean you have homosexual tendencies? _


When you wash your pecs in the shower, does that make you a lesbian?


----------



## Toughenuff (Apr 23, 2005)

If your crapping 2 - 3 times a day does that mean ur crapping all the food out that ur eating? im trying to put on weight here not shit it all out!!


----------



## IJ300 (Apr 23, 2005)

I go like once or twice a day.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 24, 2005)

I shit about 4 times a day


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 24, 2005)

joesmooth20 said:
			
		

> yes i know but i just try and stay away from those types that would actually
> do it around me. I know it may sound stupid but that just the way i was
> raised i guess. It is very bad mannered and just plain gross to me. I'm the
> type that if i'm even takin a piss I run the water so you can't hear it. I think
> ...



Jeeezzz....grow up.


----------



## wheystation (Apr 24, 2005)

Can I just say that www.allthewhey.com is just so honored to sponsor a discussion group of such insightful topics!!!!!!!!

Speaking of ...........Do not forget that my special weekend BULK SALE is ending at midnight.  I am glad to offer it -but the additional 5 bucks is out of here in a few hours.


We love you guys and your crap histories  at All The Whey.

Laura  

wheystation@aol.com


----------



## Pylon (Apr 24, 2005)

This has to be the most interest place I've ever seen a plug like that...no pun intended...


----------



## wheystation (Apr 24, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> This has to be the most interest place I've ever seen a plug like that...no pun intended...




You know what - I just follow the business.....This is where my experts are and this is what they are talking about........I know what side of the bread the butter goes on ----you know what I mean?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 24, 2005)

OMGOSH...  FUNNY STUFF!!!! You definitely know what is on our minds...

Let me ask you one question though, was this out of your curiousity to see for yourself, how often people ride the ceramic throne, or, what?


----------



## WATTS (Apr 24, 2005)

joesmooth20 said:
			
		

> nah dude, it's good manners. Do you want to be standing next to a bathroom
> when some hot chick is in there and all you hear is her pissin. That really
> makes me wanna put mouth there after hearing that. Well, the same goes
> for guys too.


i think that might be a little overboard, at least thats how i feel. but im with you when i dont like hearing about chicks taking shits and farting all the time...


----------



## CancerNV (Apr 25, 2005)

Does anyone else hate your body for taking a crap.  Its like your body is saying "Im done with this.  Feed me some more."  And Im all like "You will NOT realease the fecul matter until I say your done."

Yes?  No?


----------



## wheystation (Apr 25, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> Does anyone else hate your body for taking a crap.  Its like your body is saying "Im done with this.  Feed me some more."  And Im all like "You will NOT realease the fecul matter until I say your done."
> 
> Yes?  No?




Oh my gosh - I am gonna pee just reading that - that is soooooo on the money.

Laura


----------



## njc (Apr 26, 2005)

I have a friend with ibs.  He shits constantly.  If he eats the wrong foods he can go 10 times in one day. No doubt.


----------



## chuckufarley (Apr 26, 2005)

I have gone like 10 times today. darn diarea.  And I am scheduled to do squats tonight


----------



## njc (Apr 26, 2005)

chuckufarley said:
			
		

> I have gone like 10 times today. darn diarea. And I am scheduled to do squats tonight


Never stop in the middle of your set no matter what happens.  Drag it out.


----------



## chuckufarley (Apr 27, 2005)

I made it through just fine.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 3, 2005)

Hey, has anyone ever weighed themselves pre-dump and post-dump just to see how much weight you crap out?  The most I've ever lost was a measly two pounds.  Still, two pounds of shit is a lot of shit.


----------



## Flex (May 3, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Your in for a big surprise, some woman take worse dumps than men.



Funny you say that.
I once got some great advice from an older, best friend of mine...
After you break up with a girl, just picture her squeezing out a nasty shit and you will get over her.


----------



## Flex (May 3, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Hey, has anyone ever weighed themselves pre-dump and post-dump just to see how much weight you crap out?  The most I've ever lost was a measly two pounds.  Still, two pounds of shit is a lot of shit.



This thread is hilarious, so i'll do my best to add to the humor...

For me it's like clockwork. One as soon as i wake up in the morning, and one as soon as i get home from school. If i nap after school, i aim for one more right before i hit the gym.

Career Shits:
Shitting Average: 2 shits/per day
Most shits one day: 5-8 (ass got torn apart)
Most lost on average: 2lb

Honestly, in all seriousness, taking a massive dump hasta be right up there among the best feelings a human being can experience. Right up there with pumping up and orgasming.


----------



## Flex (May 3, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> After you break up with a girl, just picture her squeezing out a nasty shit and you will get over her.



Picture your ex-girlfriend taking a nasty, smelly, painfully massive dump, and you'll surely move on...


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 3, 2005)

That's hot!


----------



## min0 lee (May 3, 2005)




----------



## maniclion (May 3, 2005)

All other day's of the week I go once at around 6:00 in the evening except Sunday, Sunday is my special day, I go after breakfast and then after lunch and finally later that night after dinner.  I've taken some shit's that were like religious experiences I guess it's a combination of holding my breath and the huge turd pushing against my prostate on the way out, any way as soon as it 's out I gasp and Angels with halos float from the wall and up toward heaven and I hear the crescendo of harps and then suddenly they dissipate and the stench over powers me and I'm sucked into hell.


----------



## Ramathorn (May 3, 2005)

sick    but funny


----------



## maniclion (May 6, 2005)

Man if you add up all that so far we have 160+ bowel movements by 84 people, that's alot of shit.


----------



## Super Hulk (May 7, 2005)

*How do you wipe your butt ?*

How do you wipe your butt ?
you get a better reach if you do it like girls ,reaching under instead of around just to let all of you know.


----------



## min0 lee (May 8, 2005)

Chocolate covered nuts.


----------



## min0 lee (May 8, 2005)

Super Hulk said:
			
		

> How do you wipe your butt ?
> you get a better reach if you do it like girls ,reaching under instead of around just to let all of you know.




Chocolate covered nuts.


----------



## PTOManiac (May 10, 2005)

njc said:
			
		

> I have a friend with ibs. He shits constantly. If he eats the wrong foods he can go 10 times in one day. No doubt.


That's no joke. I have dealt with the same exact thing in the past and I always thought it was triggered by food. As a last ditch effort I stopped all consumption of caffeine and guess what? No more 12 shits a day, no more intestinal cramps, no more ass-on-fire sensation . While some foods do give me the shits, food usually doesn't trigger my IBS. Caffeine is what makes my intestines go into spasm, it really sucks. On average I shit twice a day, once in the morning and once when i come home from work... as a matter of fact I just finished my nightly dump before writing this.


----------



## CancerNV (May 11, 2005)

I already took 2 medium sized craps today.  Im expecting at least one more good sized dump.


----------



## CancerNV (May 11, 2005)

PS:  If anyone is going on a road trip with friends you HAVE to down like 2 cups of UNCOOKED oarmeal on an empty stomach before you go.  You will creat a hell like atmosphere for everyone in the car.


----------



## Skate67 (May 11, 2005)

joesmooth20 said:
			
		

> women crapping  I once left a date because the girl farted. I never talked to her
> again either. It is the most discusting thing in the world to me. I don't do it in front
> or around them and i don't expect it to done around me. Women don't use the bathroom in my world lol gross thread



You've got to be god damned kidding me.  First off: food goes in, shit comes out.  Such is the case with every mammal.  Yes even your supposedly perfect women do shit.  Like it or lump it (no pun intended haha).  I'll agree theres a time and a place for everything.  Personally i think its kind of funny when a girl farts.  Now if were on a date at a movie, dinner, etc (not to mention having sex) and she farts obviously im going to be grossed out.

Cmon man wake up and smell the coff-... farts bro.


----------



## largepkg (May 13, 2005)

I depends if she farted intentionally or not. Aw hell, either way I'd laugh my ass off.


----------



## Vieope (May 15, 2005)

_OMG I crap thousands times per day!!! Frickin idiot gosh!
Whatever I feel like crapping Gosh!

Gosh! 

Die thread!  
Special thanks to Napoleon Dynamite. _


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2005)

I hold it for a month then I let it all loose. Here's a picture of one of masterpieces.


----------

